# zwei Logo (0BA7) im Netzwerk verbinden



## ToTo87 (13 August 2015)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem komme aber nicht weiter.

Ich besitze 2 Siemens Logo BA07 und will beide im Netzwerk betreiben leider komme ich nicht richtig klar wie das funktioniert.

Was habe ich vor:

beide Logos sollen in einem eigenen Netzwerk hängen als Master/Master da der Programmplan schon fast voll brauchte ich dann noch eine zweite. Beide sollen aber parallel laufen d.h. wenn bei Logo(1) die Zeitschaltuhr sagt es geht los soll Logo(2) auch mit ihren Programm starten.

Das ganze ist eine Lichtsteuerung für Weihnachten zwischen blinken und Dauerlicht.

Wie kann man bei "Siemens LOGO!Soft" sowas erstellen ???

Im Grunde soll nur der Start-/Stopbefehl übertragen werden und nix anderes so das eben beide zugleich anfangen und wieder aufhören.

Jede Logo hat einen etwas anderen Schaltplan aber eine soll eben nur die Zeitschaltuhr bekommen.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 August 2015)

Welchen Logosoftwarestand hast du denn? Version 7 oder Version 8?

Weil die Vorgehensweise dann relativ unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 August 2015)

Für die 7er gibt es hier ein Beispiel für die Master/Master-Kommunikation.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/s...ications/logo/master-master_communication.zip


----------



## ToTo87 (13 August 2015)

Logo Software ist Version 7, die Beispiele habe ich auch gesehen komme aber damit nicht so richtig klar.


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 August 2015)

Und womit kommst Du nicht richtig klar?


----------



## ToTo87 (14 August 2015)

wie der Schaltplan aufgebaut werden muss und was man unter Ethernet-Verbindungen so richtig einstellen muss.


----------



## GUNSAMS (14 August 2015)

Das ist doch in der dem Beispiel beiliegenden PDF-Datei bestens erklärt.


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

aber wie baue ich dazu meine Schaltung so richtig auf.


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 August 2015)

Da kann man dir erst Hilfestellung geben, wenn man weiß, was du vorhast.


----------



## shrimps (15 August 2015)

Hi
Wenn nur die zweite Logo starten soll wenn die erste es möchte, dann  setze doch einen Ausgang der ersten auf einen Eingang der zweiten !?
Dann geht's doch ohne die aufwendige Siemenskommunikation.
LG
Shrimps


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 August 2015)

shrimps schrieb:


> Hi
> Wenn nur die zweite Logo starten soll wenn die erste es möchte, dann  setze doch einen Ausgang der ersten auf einen Eingang der zweiten !?
> Dann geht's doch ohne die aufwendige Siemenskommunikation.
> LG
> Shrimps



Die  Kommunikation ist doch nicht aufwendig. Man muss sie nur einrichten. Und dass ist im von mir genannten Beispiel ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 August 2015)

An den Themenstarter:

Lade doch mal deine beiden Programme hoch. Dann richte ich dir die Verbindung ein.

Benötige aber noch Informationen von dir, was die IP-Adresse deines PCs/Laptops, die Subnetzmaske, und wenn du über einen Router verbindest, dass selbe vom Router.


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

leider nicht möglich da an Logo(1) schon alle Q-Ausgänge geschallten werden


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

so das ist mein Plan bzw. soll soll der Schaltplan aussehen. Es handelt sich um eine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung die blinkt.

Logo1:




Logo2:


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> An den Themenstarter:
> 
> Lade doch mal deine beiden Programme hoch. Dann richte ich dir die Verbindung ein.
> 
> Benötige aber noch Informationen von dir, was die IP-Adresse deines PCs/Laptops, die Subnetzmaske, und wenn du über einen Router verbindest, dass selbe vom Router.



Die Programme sind noch nicht fertig von Logo1 nur zu ca. 80 % von Logo 2 ist noch in Planung.


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2015)

Du brauchst 2 Logos weil dir die Ausgänge ausgegangen sind? Wie wäre es denn eher mit einem Erweiterungsmodul?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Du brauchst 2 Logos weil dir die Ausgänge ausgegangen sind? Wie wäre es denn eher mit einem Erweiterungsmodul?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



nicht nur die Ausgänge sondern auch die Anzahl der Bausteine, hätte nicht mehr für 4 Ausgänge noch ein Programm mit drauf bekommen.


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2015)

Ähm.... was zum Henker machst Du da??? 

Ich habe bisher nur deine Screenshots gesehen, das sind 5 Bausteine. Die Logo kann deutlich mehr. 
Oder versteckst Du vor uns ein irre kompliziertes Programm, dass Du mit 500 Bausteinen gemacht hast und ggf. mit 20 realisierbar ist?

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: Und falls die 4 weiteren Ausgänge genau das gleiche machen... entweder im Programm parallel hängen oder in Hardware...


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

es gibt zwei Gründe wegen der 2 Logo:
1) die Entfernung zum Einsatzort (mit Netzwerkkabel ist das einfacher)
2) habe die 2 Logo sehr günstig aus der Bucht

Das ist der Schaltplan der ersten Logo (da fehlen nur noch paar Eingänge (I-Schalter) deshalb ist der noch nicht fertig)




Die zweite Logo wir einen ähnlichen bekommen, mit noch paar anderen Blinkreinfolgen.

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Hausnetzwerk was im 192.168.0.1 bis 200 arbeitet, würde aber die Logo mit einen Switch verbinden, zur Zeit bin ich mir nicht sicher ob alles ins Hausnetzwerk kommt weil die Lichter alle draußen hängen, falls es doch mal einen kurzen gibt.

Die Logo würde ich gern mit folgenden IP-Adressen versehen:
Logo1: 192.168.0.101
Logo2: 192.168.0.102

Das einige was per Netzwerkkabel gesendet werden soll ist von Logo1 an Logo2 ein Start/Stop-Befehl damit beide gleichzeitig starten und auch wieder aufhören.


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2015)

Eine Theroie stimmt mal... ein wilder Plan.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will ja nur helfen. Ich hab auf ner uralt Logo Pläne gemacht die größer waren als deine,
aber Deine Grenze sind wohl eher die Sonderfunktionen wie Zeiten und Blinker.

Wie wäre es, wenn Du dir die Wunsch-Funktion mal aufschreibst, und dann guckst wie Du dinge kombinieren kannst.
Zum Beispiel würde ich ein paar Blinker mit festem Blinktakt erstellen (z.B. 1 Sek, 2 Sek, 3 Sek, wie Du es brauchst) und diese
dann mehrfach dort verwenden wo sie gebraucht werden. Das sparrt schonmal nen Haufen Bausteine. 
Leider bin ich durch den Plan nicht durchgestiegen, und kann Dir deshalb nicht mehr Tipps geben.

Soll die zweite Logo genau das gleiche Programm laufen haben wie die erste? 
Wenn nein -> Was soll anders sein?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 August 2015)

Habe mal ein Bildschirmvideo gemacht. Daraus kannst du erkennen, wie du die Verbindung anlegst. Schaltplan 1 wäre deine Logo1 und damit der Server. Schaltplan 2 wäre deine Logo2 und damit der Client.
Bei der 0BA7 kannst du einen Netzwerkausgang nur zur einer Slave-Logo schicken. Deswegen muss hier etwas getrickst werden. Mittels einer arithmetischen Anweisung wird bei der Server-Logo in das VW0 des VM-Speichers der Wert 1 geschrieben, was dem Bit 0 des VB1 entspricht. In der Client-Logo wird dieses Bit dann mitttels Netzwerkeingang abgefragt.

Da das Video zu groß ist um hier direkt hochgeladen zu werden, habe ich es auf einen Filehoster hochgeladen. Hier ist der Link dazu:

http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/v9O9f2MX/file.html


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

Wir kommen gerade vom Thema ab, die Schaltpläne lassen wir mal außen vor, es geht mir nur um das Netzwerkproblem und das Starten uns Stoppen. Probiere auch schon rum ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin.


----------



## ToTo87 (15 August 2015)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Bildschirmvideo gemacht. Daraus kannst du erkennen, wie du die Verbindung anlegst. Schaltplan 1 wäre deine Logo1 und damit der Server. Schaltplan 2 wäre deine Logo2 und damit der Client.
> Bei der 0BA7 kannst du einen Netzwerkausgang nur zur einer Slave-Logo schicken. Deswegen muss hier etwas getrickst werden. Mittels einer arithmetischen Anweisung wird bei der Server-Logo in das VW0 des VM-Speichers der Wert 1 geschrieben, was dem Bit 0 des VB1 entspricht. In der Client-Logo wird dieses Bit dann mitttels Netzwerkeingang abgefragt.
> 
> Da das Video zu groß ist um hier direkt hochgeladen zu werden, habe ich es auf einen Filehoster hochgeladen. Hier ist der Link dazu:
> ...




Super danke, das werde ich mal probieren, will es ja auch selber verstehen, wie es funktioniert, schaffe es heute bloß nicht mehr.


----------



## ToTo87 (23 August 2015)

Danke für da Video, auf dem PC in der Simulation funktioniert das einwandfrei aber wenn ich es auf die Logo kopiere geht es nicht.

Was mache ich falsch bzw. was muss ich noch einstellen auf der Logo ???

- habe die IP-Adressen auf der Logo vergeben
- habe schon 2 Router und einen Switch ausprobiert, weiß selber gerade nicht weiter, ein Netzwerksignal wir gesendet die Lampen blinken

Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp oder eine Idee ???


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 August 2015)

ToTo87 schrieb:


> Danke für da Video, auf dem PC in der Simulation funktioniert das einwandfrei aber wenn ich es auf die Logo kopiere geht es nicht.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch bzw. was muss ich noch einstellen auf der Logo ???
> 
> ...



Liegen die IP-Adressen von Router, PC und Logos im selben IP-Adressraum?
Die IP-Adresse des Routers sollte in den Adresseinstellungen der Logos als Gateway-Adresse eingetragen werden.


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 August 2015)

Sind beide Logos als Master eingestellt?


----------



## ToTo87 (24 August 2015)

- beide Logos sind im "Normal" betrieb wie es nur zur Auswahl gibt
- IP-Adressen stimmen
- PC hängt nicht mit dazwischen nur ein Router (Gateway habe ich eingetragen) (erster Test)

habe jetzt beide Logos im großen Heimnetzwek und kann sie anpingen und die Schaltung per Netzwerk sogar übertragen, ging gleich beim ersten mal (IP-Adressen mehrfach kontrolliert) nun weiß ich nicht weiter, wobei die Schaltung im Test super funktioniert


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 August 2015)

Lade mal deine beiden Programme hoch.


----------



## ToTo87 (24 August 2015)

habe bis jetzt nur den "Test" von deinem Video laufen und noch nicht in meine Programme eingepflegt, aber eine Logo( Nr.1) bringt mir immer "Fehler Diag.-Info prüfen"

kann mir hier eine Datei anhängen oder muss ich da was externes nehmen ???

http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/tb97Jef3/file.html (Plan1)
http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/2AStoPQy/file.html (Plan2)


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 August 2015)

Hast du denn in der Logo die Diagnose abgefragt?


----------



## ToTo87 (24 August 2015)

ja, habe es irgendwie aktiviert ist aber wieder raus, mir gehen gerade die Ideen aus wie ich das noch zum laufen bringe


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 August 2015)

Lass sie mal aktiviert. Es liegen doch scheinbar Fehler. Damit ist doch wenigstens eine Grobdiagnose möglich. Z.B. ob ein Netzwerkfehler vorliegt. Ist in der Logo eine SD-Karte?


----------



## ToTo87 (26 August 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte mich bedanken habe es heute hin bekommen, das war der Fehler:

bei meiner LOGO(0BA7)(12V) reagiert I1 und I6 nicht auf den geschlossenen Stromkreis, alle anderen gehen, weiß selber nicht wieso, vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.


----------

